# What's your data plan on cell phone



## jrvppr (Jul 19, 2015)

I have AT&T with 1 gig of data a month and it's not enough. I am contemplating renting the uber phone for 10 dollars a month and saving money. Any thoughts? What is everyone else doing?


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

T Mobile, unl, talk, text, 10 gig data.
(was a promotional deal)

I also carry an extra phone that I use to communicate with Pax.
talk and text VIOP only. No voicemail.


----------



## theitalianinbmore (Jul 6, 2015)

Sprint unlimited mobile minutes, text and data. No speed threshold reduction either. iPhone 6


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

theitalianinbmore said:


> Sprint unlimited mobile minutes, text and data. No speed threshold reduction either. iPhone 6


I have sprint. They don't need to slow you down after so many gigs..

it was that slow to begin with


----------



## theitalianinbmore (Jul 6, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> I have sprint. They don't need to slow you down after so many gigs..
> 
> it was that slow to begin with


I think it depends on your market. Baltimore has excellent coverage I'm consistently in Sprint Spark areas. But yes, YMMV depending how good Sprint is in your market


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

I, too am with T-Mobile. Get great coverage and most of the top music streaming services don't count as against your data. Also, to cut data use, try to stage where you might be able to grab some free WiFi.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

theitalianinbmore said:


> I think it depends on your market. Baltimore has excellent coverage I'm consistently in Sprint Spark areas. But yes, YMMV depending how good Sprint is in your market


oh I have great coverage, better than t-mobile or ATT...

but the speeds.. LTE at 5 meg.. 3G at 2 meg at best.. I don't have a spark phone. For my other job I need a phone that can do data and voice at the same time. 2 hours on a bridge call and no data means lost business.


----------



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

Verizon wireless with unlimited data.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

T-Mobile here, don't do the uber phone. Republic wireless has a $99 Android and $25/month plan that does the job cheaper and better than ubers phone.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

T Mobile everything unlimited


----------



## jayhawk13 (Apr 23, 2015)

AT&T. Am still on the truly unlimited plan they used to offer (as long as I don't cancel the phone, I'll have the plan until they decide that it should go away.......)


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

jrvppr said:


> I have AT&T with 1 gig of data a month and it's not enough. I am contemplating renting the uber phone for 10 dollars a month and saving money. Any thoughts? What is everyone else doing?


Have any old phones hanging around the house? I just hooked up a new line to my service (w/ T-Mobile) that only cost me $10/month, comes with 1GB data. More data could be added for a pretty nominal price. I only use it for Uber and I only drive part-time so the data should be enough for me.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Hate to revive an old thread but at one point Uber recommended at least 2GB of data. Is this still a good amount 25 - 30 hrs per week?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

YOU'RE OUT OF
HIGH-SPEED DATA!
Hi ROBERT,

You've used all 100% 4G LTE data in your Mobile Internet plan. Your speed is limited to 128kbps for the remainder of the billing period until your plan renews or until you upgradeven
----------------------

Here is an interesting observation for some of you guys to ponder,

I have two devices a BLU studio X 5.5 and a Samsung 8-inch tab A tablet,
I use a MiFi device on T-Mobile as the source of the data for both devices,
When I reached the end of my data allocation i Throttle Down to 128 kbps,

The blu Studio X phone will not run uber very well at that low data application,

but the Samsung tablet works pretty well very few issues,

Google maps runs with absolutely no issues whatsoever on the Samsung tab A tablet at 128kbps,

I can even run Pandora, Uber and Google Maps at 128kbps,

The only minor issue is if I'm in the area where T-Mobile did not work well to begin with, I will have a problem receiving and/or accepting uber ping,

So I do have to make sure that if I am parked staged up somewhere I have to make sure I am receiving a good reception from T-Mobile..


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

How much LTE do you have with T-Mobile?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

dolllarchaser said:


> How much LTE do you have with T-Mobile?


I usually only get the 2GB at twenty bucks a month

*Current plan status*
You have 0 MB of data left for 2 days.

*Choose Your Plan*
Monthly Passes (30-day with Auto Pay)

SC North America 2 GB Monthly 2 GB $20
SC North America 10 GB Monthly 10 GB $50
SC North America 14 GB Monthly 14 GB $65
SC North America 18 GB Monthly 18 GB $80
SC North America 22 GB Monthly 22 GB $95


----------



## Toadster (Aug 10, 2016)

dolllarchaser said:


> Hate to revive an old thread but at one point Uber recommended at least 2GB of data. Is this still a good amount 25 - 30 hrs per week?


About right.
Probably need 3GB a month for full time driving.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

painfreepc - I appreciate the tablet option but I just want a dedicated phone for ubering and lyfting. I want the least cost with an appropriate amount of data to accomplish this and I am leaning towards the T-Mobile $30 plan (100 min, unl txt, 5GB LTE), if I can still get it. I just haven't accepted increasing my costs just for uber/lyft. So, I working through it as they say.

Toadster - thanks for the validation.


----------



## Toadster (Aug 10, 2016)

5 Sounds good. I'm running out of my 2.5 GB with 7 days left, I might have to add more to be safe.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*Quick tip for some of you who are not smart phone savvy, stop using up all your data via app store auto updates,*

For those of you who are using cellular data that is you have a normal phone plan with a data plan it's all in one,

1. You need to go into your phone store app, go to settings, set Auto Store app to "Do not auto-update apps" or to only update when you are on Wi-Fi,

This is one of the ways many of you use up all of your data, if you have a lot of apps on your phone your phone is constantly downloading and constantly updating.

-------------------------
My setup does not have cellular data I am using a MiFi device, therefore I can never have the app store app set to auto update, my smartphone and tablet are always on Wi-Fi via my MiFi device,


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Google Project Fi ~$25 (plus ~$0.01 per MB)
So mostly the T-Mobile and Sprint networks

Uber has some problems with WiFi since they set the timeout to like 60sec instead of like 5s. I tend to turn off WiFi while driving to my waiting spot to help it out.
I haven't used over a GB per month yet


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

I have Consumer Cellular & they're the best. I've had a cell phone since '86 & after I moved to OR from CT in 2013 our friends at Verizon couldn't figure out how to give me an OR number & change my address. They screwed stuff up so bad but my bro-in-law mentioned Consumer Cellular & I went with them. 

They don't charge for a hotspot & I use my iPhone 4 to link to my iPad 3 via Bluetooth b/c wi-fi kept dropping. I'd like to get a smaller tablet just because I can but Uber said their app won't work on a device that doesn't have a SIM card capability. True or false?

With Consumer Cellular, if I refer you we each get a $10 credit. I've been Uber'ing since July 3rd & MIGHT use 4gb by the 20th, which is my billing cutoff date. I've had bills as low as $30 but my kid calls from CA & yaks his head off so I normally have to bump up the minutes. I've been using them for at least two years & the most expensive bill I've had was $62. They're based here in Portland, only have U.S. call centers and have been rated the #1 cell phone company for the 6th year in a row. Also - if you're an AARP member you get 10% off. IMHO, well worth checking out & if you want to switch send me a PM & I'll give you my cell number so we both get credit.

Oh yeah - you go online & change your plan as many times as you want w/o charge. I have a recurring calendar reminder set for the 20th & I can drop into a lower talk time or data plan and save a few $$$. No contract either.


----------



## bigmoxy (May 22, 2016)

I have a 5gb plan from metro pcs. And drive close to full-time.


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

I looked at Metro & they charge a sign up fee & a per-month hotspot fee - at least here in the Portland area. How much do you pay & do they charge for the hotspot?


----------



## bigmoxy (May 22, 2016)

I pay 50 per month for the data plan and do not use their hotspot. I'm in Tacoma WA.


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

https://www.consumercellular.com/

For $50 you'll get voice, unlimited text & data. No charge for hotspot & rated #1 cell phone company for the last six years. Based in Portland & all Call Centers are in the USA. If you belong to AARP you get 10% off.

I'm a cheapskate sometimes & have looked at every phone and/or data plan I can find but nobody can match them. They use AT&Ts infrastructure - and there's no contract.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

PDX2012 said:


> https://www.consumercellular.com/
> 
> For $50 you'll get voice, unlimited text & data. No charge for hotspot & rated #1 cell phone company for the last six years. Based in Portland & all Call Centers are in the USA. If you belong to AARP you get 10% off.
> 
> I'm a cheapskate sometimes & have looked at every phone and/or data plan I can find but nobody can match them. They use AT&Ts infrastructure - and there's no contract.


What exactly are you reading you must be the most non-technical person ever in history,

$50 is unlimited talk and text only, NO (data) internet, that's a ripoff,
Add 1.5 GB Data at $20, that's $70, that's a total ripoff..

the (data) internet, is a separate plan and it does not throttle when you run out of data you pay the next higher plan..


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

Yeah - I guess having been a Mechanical & Software Engineer probably don't count for much in the highly technical world of being an Uber driver. Neither does the patent for using data encryption to move money via the internet without it getting hacked. The other inventions and re-designs of existing products were also apparently the result of me just fumbling around in the dark. 

What I meant to say is that for $50 you get unlimited talk & text but you can adjust it at any time to a lower amount. The maximum data plan they offer is $38 for 4GB. They don't charge a sign up fee like a lot of other carriers, there's no contract and there's no hotspot charge. My bill this month will be around $57 b/c I'll use less than 1000 minutes of talk ($19) and more than 3 but less than 4GB of data ($38). I haven't found any other carrier, but am always looking for one, that can beat that kind of price. I think sign up and hotspot fees are a ripoff & stay away from any carrier that charges for them.

Hopefully that will clear up what I was trying to say and I'll be happy to switch carriers to any GSM service that charges less for what I'm getting.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

PDX2012 said:


> Yeah - I guess having been a Mechanical & Software Engineer probably don't count for much in the highly technical world of being an Uber driver. Neither does the patent for using data encryption to move money via the internet without it getting hacked. The other inventions and re-designs of existing products were also apparently the result of me just fumbling around in the dark.
> 
> What I meant to say is that for $50 you get unlimited talk & text but you can adjust it at any time to a lower amount. The maximum data plan they offer is $38 for 4GB. They don't charge a sign up fee like a lot of other carriers, there's no contract and there's no hotspot charge. My bill this month will be around $57 b/c I'll use less than 1000 minutes of talk ($19) and more than 3 but less than 4GB of data ($38). I haven't found any other carrier, but am always looking for one, that can beat that kind of price. I think sign up and hotspot fees are a ripoff & stay away from any carrier that charges for them.
> 
> Hopefully that will clear up what I was trying to say and I'll be happy to switch carriers to any GSM service that charges less for what I'm getting.


You posted, "if I refer you we each get a $10 credit."

And then you said $50 for voice text and data that was a complete bald-faced lie,
I don't know what your resume has to do with anything.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a Samsung 8in tab a, Uber app works just fine


----------

